# Converting



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

HEllo people

Well i got kinda tired of cichlids , so i got question how do i change my water parms for piranha?
So far i got ph of 8.7 -9

Should i just change water to get my ph lower ? Will it keep my bacteria?

thank you people

BTW few months back i got red belly not even 1/2 inch , now after almost 2 months i seen her and she is ~5" what a beauty







too bad they are shy









cheers wizzy


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

What's your source water pH, and what is your substrate?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Silica sand 2-3 "( i am planning to keep it) 
Tap water ph is 6.8 here (just tested it)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let it stay at the 6.8.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

ok so just change water till aquarium will have 6.8 and thats it? will bacteria still be there?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why is it so high? Did you buffer it higher for Africans? I'd waterchange 50% n see where your at. Maybe add some driftwood. BB should be ok.are there still fish to keep the cycle going?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

bruner
well cichlids need high ph








drift wood i got there , and i just reduce water PH to lover and transfer my p there


----------

